

Ask HN: solar energy, how can i buy? can i buy online? - globalrev

Not exactly the right place for this question perhaps but lets say I want to have solar energy in my home and not coal or nuclear or whatever.<p>Are there companys that produce such power and sell it coming in as electricity to my house or the only option is to buy my own solarcells and put them on the roof of my house?<p>If I live in an apartment I cant choose right?
======
Alex3917
Finance solar power with no capital costs:

<http://www.edf.org/page.cfm?tagid=22330>

There might also be a box you can check off on your electric bill to get your
power from renewable sources if you're willing to pay a couple extra bucks a
month.

If you really want to do something good for the environment though a good
first step would be investing in low-mercury CFLs and energy star appliances.

